# So we can eat butter



## megga (Nov 1, 2013)

Its supposed to be good for us now. No wonder as a nation we have so many health problems, one minute its bad then its good, then is good and then its bad!!! This we are all told by the worlds experts, may be they should change the wording to "at this moment in time we believe" To steal a quote from Freinds "did not the worlds experts once tell us the world is flat"
I think everything is ok in moderation.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)

I changed back to butter about a year after being frightened off it by my diagnosis. It's got much more flavour, it's natural and people have been eating it for centuries. I also no longer believe the cholesterol myth.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I changed back to butter about a year after being frightened off it by my diagnosis. It's got much more flavour, it's natural and people have been eating it for centuries. I also no longer believe the cholesterol myth.


Me too, though more recently. I use Olivio for some things, but you just can't beat real butter on your toast or in a sauce.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Me too, though more recently. I use Olivio for some things, but you just can't beat real butter on your toast or in a sauce.



I bought some Bertolli olive spread when it was on offer, which I use when I'm having something that has plenty of flavour, so wouldn't really taste the butter (if you see what I mean!). I noticed this morning that something I appear to have completely given up is jam - I have an unopened jar of jam in my fridge that has been there for nearly 2 years


----------



## gossamersquare (Nov 1, 2013)

I only eat butter, as you say its a natural product and any margarine is so I believe is only one molecule away from plastic!  Plus butter tastes so much better


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I noticed this morning that something I appear to have completely given up is jam - I have an unopened jar of jam in my fridge that has been there for nearly 2 years



Does it have a fur coat? 

I have jam in the cupboard of much more recent vintage. Less than a month old in fact, since it's some of the stuff I made with a couple of neighbours last month. I have two each of Bramble, Rhubarb & Ginger and Gooseberry. I did have four Bramble but gave a couple to another neighbour in return for some Rosewater & Glycerine soap she had made*. The jam's there for hypo days when the jelly babies just don't work... Honest. 

* There's quite a bit of bartering goes on in our street. Plants, fruit & veg, treats, plumbing, sewing. Last year, I made new curtains for a man up the street and he helped my brother repair our roof.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Does it have a fur coat?
> 
> I have jam in the cupboard of much more recent vintage. Less than a month old in fact, since it's some of the stuff I made with a couple of neighbours last month. I have two each of Bramble, Rhubarb & Ginger and Gooseberry. I did have four Bramble but gave a couple to another neighbour in return for some Rosewater & Glycerine soap she had made*. The jam's there for hypo days when the jelly babies just don't work... Honest.
> 
> * There's quite a bit of bartering goes on in our street. Plants, fruit & veg, treats, plumbing, sewing. Last year, I made new curtains for a man up the street and he helped my brother repair our roof.



Sounds like a good community


----------



## trophywench (Nov 1, 2013)

I never gve it up.

Bought some 'own brand' butter in Lidl the other day (we always have salted) and it's lovely.  Years ago I used to buy 'Adams Best' and it's the nearest taste I've found since.  Lovely deep yellow - hope it isn't full of artificial colouring!

Did we see Mary Berry making butter on the Masterclass last night?  Looked divine didn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I never gve it up.
> 
> Bought some 'own brand' butter in Lidl the other day (we always have salted) and it's lovely.  Years ago I used to buy 'Adams Best' and it's the nearest taste I've found since.  Lovely deep yellow - hope it isn't full of artificial colouring!
> 
> Did we see Mary Berry making butter on the Masterclass last night?  Looked divine didn't it?



Blimey, that brings back memories! Adams Best!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2013)

Making butter is really easy. I did it by accident once having set out to make whipped cream but using the food mixer instead of doing it by hand as I would normally. I got distracted and left going it a moment too long, ended up with butter by mistake.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 7, 2013)

*Jam!*

Are we (type-oners) allowed jam?!

Did you know that after the manufacturing process margarine is GREY and has to be dyed yellow to make it look more appetising. I'm sticking with butter!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2013)

Bloden said:


> Are we (type-oners) allowed jam?!
> 
> Did you know that after the manufacturing process margarine is GREY and has to be dyed yellow to make it look more appetising. I'm sticking with butter!



Yes, I remember reading that a while ago. I think in the USA they weren't allowed to colour it because they were afraid it would destroy the dairy industry if people bought it in preference to butter, so they left it looking vile! 

I don't see anything wrong with having a bit of jam if you can cover it with insulin, just need to be careful in timing the dose so that the insulin is working to reduce the potential spike in levels.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I don't see anything wrong with having a bit of jam if you can cover it with insulin




Does the insulin not make the jam taste strange


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2013)

toby said:


> Does the insulin not make the jam taste strange



Groan! Nice one toby


----------

